# R.I.P : you were one in a million



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. It leaves such a big hole in your heart when you lose an animal. I lost my horse suddenly on Feb. 22nd. I still can't believe it, I am sure you feel the same way. I wish you all the best, she was a beautiful horse and very talented and loved by you.

Take care.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you,

I am sorry for your loss.

I still haven't gotten over it.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

One of the horses I sold 3 years ago who I am still very close to was put down today from colic.

What a hard time it is for our beloved animals.

RIP


----------

